# Halter Class material? Patterns?



## equiniphile

Hi, I know I've posted a lot of threads lately about showing my Paso Fino gelding at a 4-H show next weekend, but I need to add another, this one concerning halter class. First of all, is my gelding halter class material? Here's a picture from a week or so ago. He's 22 years old.










Second, assuming I do enter him in a halter class, it's based entirely on conformation, correct? No showmanship patterns or anything? What is the pattern for halter, then? Is there a general pattern followed by all halter classes, or will a judge post one a few hours beforehand?

Third, how close to the halter should I lead him? How should I hold the lead? I have a leather lead with a long chain....how do I put it on to follow general halter class guidelines?

Fourth, what should my attire be? I'll have my clothes for Trail Class with me (Diora super slinky & black pants); will those work? Should I have a cowboy hat or a helmet? Or no hat?

Fifth....this concerns gaited breeds. He's gaited, so will his gait be marked off in a halter class when asked to trot? Also, he should be shown with a long mane because he's a Paso Fino, right?

Last, where do I stand in relation to the judge?

Thanks!


----------



## brookesloveofbaker

I'm not much of a critic for halter, but he's beautiful!!  Just show him with confidence


----------



## HorseOfCourse

1. I think he'd be great in a halter class, and since it's just 4-H any horse can go in basically anything

2. In our 4-H there is a cone about 1/3 of the way down the arena and we start at the gate, trot there, which is there the judge is standing and then just continue over to line up against the rail where you will square your horse up and then once everyone is in, the judge will inspect all of them. Try to remember, though it isnt a big deal, to look back at the judge over your shoulder as you just get past the cone. A lot of judges see that as a courteous thing to do.









3. Hold the lead shank with both hands, one wight under his chin without the chain on, or with the chain, wherever the chain ends, and depending on how long the lead is have it in one or more loops, not too small. Make sure to always keep both hands on the lead and both arms at 90 degree angles. When you put the chain on him, run it through the side of the halter that you hold him at the bottom[by his nose] and then over his nose, then depending on how long it is, attach it to the bottom or top on the other side. If you would prefer not to use the chain, loop the chain through the very bottom hole and attach it back to the lead like this:









4. That attire should be fine with a matching hat, or in 4-H they don't mind if you wear your helmet, but hats look better.

5. In 4-H there is usually a halter class specifically for gaited horses which is what you should enter, though otherwise they shouldn't count off for him gaiting.

6. Stand so that you can always see the judge and the judge can see your whole horse. Remember the rule of quarters that they teach you in 4-H on when to move, and if the judge ever crosses the quarters, you move. It gets kind of confusing, but it isnt too bad.

7. Remember to always smile and keep your head up looking where you're going.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I can only answer your first question.
Well, and part of the pattern question.

Any horse is good enough to do halter at a 4-h show. And that is not saying that 4-h shows are crappy so even bad horses (Not saying yours is bad) can do halter classes there. I am saying that 4-h is so everyone can participate and learn.

Go, do the halter class, have fun and learn.

Your old man is very handsome.


I believe any pattern in any class like that is the decision of the judge.


----------



## equiniphile

Thanks, guys. I'll definitely go, I just have to get him to trot when I want him to from the ground now :lol:.

So a pattern will be posted before the show? And they're usually pretty easy to remember and don't require showmanship maneuvers like pivots. Got it.

The shank is pretty long....it won't look bad doubled over like in the picture, HOC, even though it's longer than that? How do I keep my right hand at a 90 degree angle if my horse keeps his head lower than that, plus he's only 14.3hh?

Okay, I'll wear my mom's black cowboy hat

We took out the gaited horse classes because barely anyone entered.....so regular halter.

I remember reading about the quarters rule in my 4-H handbook, I'll have to review that. I always stand looking at them (smiling of course ) as well.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I believe (halter people correct me if I am wrong) the shank needs to run under the chin and connect on the far side up near the eye.


----------



## equiniphile

I thought HOC said it could just run under the chin and double over.....? I'm not sure on this, all I know is the snap is too small to snap onto the thick brass ring under his leather halter. So I know it has to either thread through the halter (which he definitely doesn't need) or like HOC posted. Will it be too long though for that? It's a pretty long chain


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I've seen people do it under and over, maybe it is under, I thought I remembered, but maybe I don't. Sorry. I don't use a chain because my mare doesn't need it, though I may have to this year because my other mare might..

I'm 5'8" and show a 14.1hh mare, it's not as awkward as it sounds really. It's your whole arm..both of them actually, that you want to be at a 90 degree angle. It may feel weird and very tiring at first, but just practice it like that and things will get better.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Please ask the adult in charge of your 4-h group what is expected. They should know how to properly put the lead on and such.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I agree. Ask them, or someone else with more knowledge. Good luck


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

equiniphile said:


> Okay, I'll wear my mom's black cowboy hat


When borrowing a hat, make sure it will definitely stay on...try running with it, etc. The first time I ever showed halter I borrowed a hat and it was just a tad big but didn't look it. Well we trotted in and a small breeze combined with my running beside the horse blew it off which startled the horse and he jumped.

Needless to say, that was the END for us. The judge wouldn't even inspect him after that.


----------

